# Chili Macaroni?



## Mylegsbig (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey guys i'd like to make some Chili Macaroni, hamburger helper style stuff, but i want to make it with home made real ingredients.

Basically i want to simmer a pot of some chili up for a while(no idea how to make it) and then pour it over cooked macaroni noodles and throw on heaps of sharp cheddar cheese.

Any ideas or recipes?

Thanks!  BTW - i like it Spicy!


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 25, 2006)

So do you just want a really good chili recipe? I have loads of recipes, but they are all for veggie chilis because I don't eat beef - but they are HOT HOT HOT because I too like things spicy. 

Let me know if you are interested...


----------



## auntdot (Feb 25, 2006)

That is the recipe, at least the way I cook. Rarely use a recipe unless it is a recipe or cuisine I am totally unfamilair with.

Simplest way is to take some canned chili, toss it over your cooked elbows (or you could use other pasta like spaghetti) and then toss on the cheese (can use other than cheddar but that will work just fine).

When we get back from a trip, or are just too tired to cook, can put it together in 15 minutes (the pasta has to cook).  And where we live there are no pizza places that deliver.

Can always add some diced tomatoes and onions to make it a bit tastier.

Or put a fried egg on top, 

As far as hot sauce goes, that is up to you. 

We have lots of different kinds of the stuff, and go through it like crazy.

Would suggest you use a tasty one, not just one to give you heat.

Just some ideas.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 25, 2006)

looking for beef chili recipe actually Grumble.

Auntdot, thank you, but looking for something home made and slow cooked with alot of love and fresh ingredients


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Feb 25, 2006)

I would start with a chili recipe you like and add extra tomatoes with their liquid, and increase the seasonings, spices etc. to compensate for the macaroni you will add when it is all but done.  Write down wha tyou did so you can remember so you can adjust the recipe if it wasn't exactly what you wanted.


----------



## Dakota Rose (Feb 25, 2006)

*Chili-Mac*

New, here, but I'll take a shot. First my go-to Chili recipe: 

3 lbs. chili meat (I use a combo of thicker ground chuck and plain old hamburger)
3 large onions, chopped
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 TBSP oregano
1 TBSP cumin
1 TBSP black pepper. Less, if you can't take heat.
1/4 cup chili powder (may want to add more) 
1 can or bottle of beer (Amber Bock Lager is usually what I've got on hand)
1 six-ounce can tomato paste
1 and 1/2 cups beef broth 
Sugar @ 1 TBSP (may want to add more)
In a heavy pot or Dutch oven, brown meat and onion in oil. Add remaining ingredients. Simmer, uncovered, 1-2 hours. Stir occasionally. May have to add water as this reduces. Correct/adjust seasonings. Serve with saltines, chopped raw onion, grated sharp cheddar. 

To transform this into chili-mac: make your favorite mac and cheese, pour into a 9x13 pan. Spoon chili over (you won't want to use this entire recipe), plop into oven and bake till bubbly. 

HTHs!

Dakota Rose


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank you Dakota!!!!!!


----------



## Alix (Feb 25, 2006)

This is my basic recipe. You can fancy it up with more hot stuff or not, as you wish. To make chili mac, I would just boil the noodles, make a quick cheese sauce and then smush everything together and top with all that yummy cheese you were talking about.


----------



## Dakota Rose (Feb 25, 2006)

You're welcome, Mylegs. Don't be afraid to add beans if you like, and for Pete's sake, don't put all your beer in the pot! Also, I just read and copied Alix's chili recipe. Sounds like it'd be a great topper for mac & cheese.
~~~~~~~~~
Dakota Rose


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 25, 2006)

I found this recipe and it overhauled it to my taste.

Question, what is a beer i can substitute for lone star? What style of beer is that. I want to use a good microbrew instead, i don't like that mass produced crap.

Also, those  dried ancho chilies, how should i prepare those?  Reconstitute them and peel them or something?



 2 lb Ground Chuck
   ¾ Cup Beer
   ¼ Cup Coca Cola (not diet)
   1/3 Cup Sour Mash Whiskey
   1 Large Onion Chopped
   3 Cloves Garlic Minced
   ¾ Cup Tomato Sauce
   ½ Cup Red Bellpepper
   3 Ancho Peppers
   4 Red Jalepenos
   4 Red Serranos
   2 teaspoon salt
   1 TB Tobasco Sauce
   1 teaspoon chili powder
   ½ Cup Tomato Paste
   1 teaspoon Cayenne Pepper
   1 ½ Tablespoon Fresh Ground Gumin
   1 Tablespoon  Fresh Cilantro
   1 Tablespoon Peanut Oil




Cut meat into 1/4" cubes. Put peanut oil into a large, cast iron pot, heat on Med. High, add onions, garlic, meat cubes, and 1 T of cumin. Cook until meat is browned. Add tomato sauce, beer, whiskey, Coca-Cola, peppers, spices , and cook on Low Heat for 45 minutes, covered, stirring often. Uncover and cook for 20 minutes more. Stir in the remaining cumin and serve. Origin: Don Houston's chili pot, circa 1993


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 25, 2006)

Dakota Rose said:
			
		

> You're welcome, Mylegs. Don't be afraid to add beans if you like, and for Pete's sake, don't put all your beer in the pot! Also, I just read and copied Alix's chili recipe. Sounds like it'd be a great topper for mac & cheese.
> ~~~~~~~~~
> Dakota Rose



Dakota i'm from Texas we don't put beans in chili around here =o)


----------



## Dakota Rose (Feb 25, 2006)

Along with Amber Bock, I've used Lone Star, Sam Adams, Guinness, Bud and Amstel in chili. So far no one's left the table. As for beans, I understand some people use them. I don't. Case closed. You can reconstitute dried ancho chilis by soaking them in water, then pulverize them into a paste in a blender. I skip the soaking part, toss them into blender directly, use the powder accordingly. 

Here's another Chili recipe (from egullet.org) that sounds interesting and very spicy. I plan to try this one next.   

8  oz  good, super-thick-cut bacon (slab if possible), cut into ~1/4" cubes
2  lb    beef chuck, cubed or cut in strips
2—3     large onions, chopped (about 3 cups)
          Olive oil or other fat as needed
10      cloves garlic, 5 cut into thick slices, 5 minced
1 (or more, depending on taste) fresh jalapeno, stem and seed removed, minced
1    T    salt, or to taste
1    T    freshly ground black pepper, or to taste
1    T    ancho chili powder, or to taste
1    tsp  ground cayenne pepper, or to taste
1    tsp  crushed red pepper, or to taste
2    T    ground cumin, or to taste
1    T    dried oregano leaves or 1/2 T ground oregano, or to taste
1    tsp    ground thyme, or to taste
1    tsp    ground cinnamon, or to taste
3    T    white flour
1    pt   good dark beer, such as Guinness Stout
1    c   good beef stock, plus more as needed
1/4   c    molasses
1/4   c    balsamic or red wine vinegar
1      28 ounce can crushed tomatoes
2      14 ounce cans red kidney beans (optional)
        Large round sourdough loafs, cut into bread bowls (if available),    freshly cooked white rice otherwise
        Scallions, sliced
        Cheddar, shredded
        Sour cream
1. Brown bacon in large stockpot over medium heat. Remove with slotted spoon and reserve, leaving bacon fat in pot.

2. Turn heat to high. Brown cut-up beef quickly in bacon fat (in batches if necessary). Remove with slotted spoon and reserve.

3. Turn heat to medium. Add onions and the sliced garlic to the remaining bacon fat. Add a splash of additional oil or other fat if necessary. Season with salt and black pepper. Stir frequently for a few minutes until the onions begin to soften.

4. Turn heat to medium-low and stir in jalapeno. Stir every five minutes or so until the onion and garlic are well caramelized. Add a splash of olive oil and lower the heat if it becomes too dry. Allow at least 30 minutes.

5. Add reserved browned beef to pot. Stir until well mixed with onion mixture. Stir in dry spices and herbs and flour until beef and onions are well coated. Cook, stirring frequently, about five minutes.

6. Add beer and stock. Scrape bottom of pot well. Turn heat to high, and bring to a boil. Turn heat down to medium or medium-low. Simmer 30 minutes, stirring occasionally, scraping bottom.

7. Add molasses, vinegar, tomatoes, and remaining garlic. Turn heat to high, and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer 1 hour or more.

8. Add beans, if desired, about 30 minutes before serving. Add reserved bacon and minced garlic about 15 minutes before serving. Add additional stock if chili becomes too dry (consistency should be thick and stew-like). Adjust seasoning and serve.

9. Serve in sourdough bread bowls (if you can find them) or over white rice otherwise. Garnish with sliced scallions, shredded cheddar, and sour cream.
~~~~~~~~
Dakota Rose


----------



## Mylegsbig (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG.  That bacon idea is awesome.  I am adding the bacon fat idea to my recipe.  Thanks for your recipe mate.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 26, 2006)

I make chili mac all the time.
Ilb ground beef 
1 med onion diced
2 cups chopped celrey
2 cups chopped green peppers
S/P to taste
Fry all this up
add 2 qts canned tomatoes
Chili powder to tast
cumin to taste
pepparika to taste
hot chili pepper flakes to tast
Hot sauce to taste ( I really don't use this)
Add 2 cans red kidney beans and 1 can chili beans in sauce.Or visa versa.
Simmer all this for and hr. Add 2 cups macroni and simmer until macroni is cooked. Or you can cook macroni in a seperate pot and then add to chili mixture.
Add any cheese you like on top after you diah up. Now this will be a thin sauce the first day but even better the next day and will be more like a hot dish. Then you can add cheese and heat up.


----------

